# My new toy...



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Picked this up in Bedford at the weekend and drove 400 miles to Stranraer without missing a beat!


















It's a 1987 Morgan 4/4, in fairly good condition, although the paintwork is covered in swirls...in the autumn I'm going to strip all the chomework , lights, etc off and then I'll be looking for someone to correct the paintwork :buffer: for me.

Anyone in Greater Belfast / Bangor / Newtownards you could recommend?


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

A lovely car, looks in good condtion too.
Dont envy you cleaning those wheels though !!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice, look forward to the showroom pics


----------



## fergy (Aug 30, 2007)

beaut looking mota


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

give me a shout if your still looking someone to sort it out.


----------

